# Polished Bliss: Nissan GTR Black Edition...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was the second weekend in a row I had to work, but seeing as it was one of these I wasn't too bothered...










We had seen the car when it was only a couple of days old and the dealer prep was less than impressive, the owner hadn't washed it since - too busy enjoying it no doubt! :driver:





































Pre-foam first, with R222 through the lance @ 60 degrees:










Left to dwell for a few minutes:










Then rinsed off at high pressure:










The wheels were soaked with Gloss-It Wheel and Tyre Gel (3:1) and left for 3 or 4 minutes:










They were then agitated with all the various brushes and then rinsed:










I then followed up by cleaning the tyres and arches with Meguiars Super Degreaser (4:1):










All exterior trim/badges/shuts etc were sprayed with APC (4:1) then agitated before being rinsed:



















Last job before the mitt wash was to get as much of the bug splatter off the front end as possible, using Poorboys Bug Squash:










This was sprayed on, left for 5 mins then rinsed off.

The two bucket wash with shampoo plus followed and I then removed some minor tar spots with Autosmart Tardis and rinsed the car off for a final time.

Now inside, I clayed the car with Meguiars Mild:










Not too bad but enough for a car only a few weeks old.

I then pat dried the car with a deep pile drying towel...










...and applied the first of 3 coats of Gloss-It Signature Tyre Gloss:










Paint readings were consistently healthy:



















Now some pics of the defects. Fair enough the paint is solid black and pretty damn soft but the dealer prep was still poor, with alot of RIDS present:









































































It took a good hour and a half for me to settle on a polish and pad combination. Due to the car only being in for a 2 day Minor Correction (exterior only) I had to find something which would achieve the desired correction but finish down in one go without micro-marring (nothing with the rotary would finish down 100% buffer trail free) and this wasn't the easiest thing with the paint being so soft and easily marked.

In the end I found a mix of Meguiars 205 and Menzerna FPII on a Menzerna Finishing Pad with the G220 worked well, although alot of panels needed a second hit to remove some of the deeper RIDS:










This produced a nice sharp finish though:









































































N/S wing before:










After:










Whilst giving the engine a quick wipe down I noticed this sticker under the bonnet, I can't help but think Nissan are taking the **** here - hard clear? :lol:










Once all the polishing was done, I carefully removed all the dust with a new lambswool duster and then gave the paintwork a wipe down with Top Inspection (Hated this step as I was paranoid about marring the finish!).

For LSP, I wanted to apply something that was as easy to apply and buff off as possible for the owner to maintain, so Blackfire Wet Diamond was chosen - the fact that it looks great on black was a bonus 

I applied it with the G220 and a Lake Country Gold pad to make the buffing off stage just that little bit easier:










The tighter areas were done by hand:










I then buffed off after approx 20 minutes:










The tailpipes were polished up with Brilliant Metal Polish:



















They were then protected with Blackfire Metal Sealant, as were the wheels:










Guess I better show you the afters now :thumb:


































































































































































































































Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning work, a real beast of a car!


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

great turnaround for a 2 day correction and a lovely finish, a pleasure to read as usual!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I love this car in Black, makes it look 10x better than in any other colour. Possibly the glossiest car I have ever seen, it looks superb. :thumb:

Although, I think you need some new jeans


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

super results, thats fantastic


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Stunning work, a real beast of a car!


Have to agree. There's very few cars that can have such an intimidating presence whilst sat in our studio but this one certainly did!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> I love this car in Black, makes it look 10x better than in any other colour. Possibly the glossiest car I have ever seen, it looks superb. :thumb:
> 
> Although, I think you need some new jeans


Black is cool, although we had a red one out last week and it looked equally nice. Got a customer taking delivery of a pearl white one on Thursday so cant wait to see that too!

Those are my weekend "working jeans"


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking but why did you use Blackfire Metal Sealant on a painted wheel??


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

:lol:

Do you have any pictures/a write up of the red one?


----------



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

that is a stunning car.. super work, lovely and shiny


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Those exhausts look the nuts! Excellent.

Nice report Clark.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Amos said:


> If you don't mind me asking but why did you use Blackfire Metal Sealant on a painted wheel??


Because it works :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very soft paint then, if the rotary was marking it with every combo! Nice results with the G220 though, DAs do have their place  Briliant working well on the tail pipes too, my personal choice of metal polish this one - which one of the range did you go for?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

:argie:

Lovely results mate, the polishes really did finish down well :thumb:

Top job
Simon


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

What a stunner of a car and equally stunning work, some great pics aswell.
Did you use the blackfire midnight sun wax aswell? :thumb:


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

That mustve been an absolute joy to work on mate. Must get using my blackfire waxes again i have strayed from them this past while.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Clark


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Are you finding the BF metal sealant better than PB wheel sealant on the wheels?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Clark, hats off to you mate :thumb: that really is an epic finish. Some serious detail in there and of course the clarity in those reflection shots are worth a lot of pain to achieve. 

You truly are correct, that is a work of art:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Top quality work and nice pics too :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Deanvtec said:


> What a stunner of a car and equally stunning work, some great pics aswell.
> Did you use the blackfire midnight sun wax aswell? :thumb:


No, just the sealant mate 



linty264 said:


> Are you finding the BF metal sealant better than PB wheel sealant on the wheels?


In a word, Yes.

It is more expensive though so it should be 



Mr Face said:


> Clark, hats off to you mate :thumb: that really is an epic finish. Some serious detail in there and of course the clarity in those reflection shots are worth a lot of pain to achieve.
> 
> You truly are correct, that is a work of art:thumb:


Thank you sir


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh dear thats just cost me another 20odd quid Clark lol thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## enjaytee88 (Aug 22, 2006)

What a finish.

Superb work Clark.

I want one, I want one.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh that does look so nice, great piece of work as always :thumb:


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks spot on. Lovely finish and as usual excellent work :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Clark,

As always, superb work, especially on such soft paint. Great mirror finish.
I guess it will be a regular visitor to you, as the paint will marr after every wash??

Cheers
Aly


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

That has to be my absolute fave car at the moment, in the colour I'd have too (not likely any time soon though!)

Top job as always :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

This is the reason why PB is regarded as the best, no questions!


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

amazing car !!! and job 2!!!!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail, great work as ever and the BEAST FROM THE EAST looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not one to often comment of details. (Especially with the consistently high standard of work being put out by PB!) But this one certainly merit's a comment!

Well done  That is possibly the best looking finish I have ever seen! That car isn't too shabby either ;-)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic work and I want it sooo badly :thumb:, and in you're new position tell Rich you need a payrise to get some jeans without holes :lol:

Cracking as always, I think you should do a 3 car thread with a red/black and then a white one so we can all judge which is the best colour


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Great work there Clark

I saw that very car at said dealers (I remember the cool number) and I have to say it wasnt the worst prepped GTR they had :doublesho. There was a silver one next to it that had paint removed from the rear quarter due to some kind of foreign substance sitting on it. 
I did notice their valeters using sponges from a mass communal bucket so I guess that doesnt help. 

I preesume all the GTRs that you are doing are from the same dealer as I think they are the only retailer in Scotland?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks cracking, I saw one of these on the M8 this morning. Could have been this one?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

It never ceases to amaze me the quality of dealer prep, or lack of it should I say 

Superb finish, although I was hoping to see some Gloss It concorso in action on the black, looks like I'll just have to buy some to find out 

I love that finish leaft by the 3 layers of Gloss It tyre shine, its not to everybody taste, but for me its the bizzle :thumb:


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

super work mate as always the blackfire products do give very good results i like them a lot. i had the pleasure of driving one of these on a track day all i can say is i wish i had a spare £60k its a awesome car and the best bit is the gearbox so smooth and responsive and so easy to drive and boy it quick.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic work as always, Clark :thumb: :thumb:

I don't think I've said this before, but I really enjoy reading your write ups mate, so a big thanks from me personally :thumb:

(Just one thing - I know the design of this car's quite 'angular', but it's obviously got sharper panel creases than I thought - you've ripped the hell out of your jeans there, mate! :lol


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I did read someplace he has set up a tribute band :lol:










(image lost on younger members no doubt)


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Clark 

Baz


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Spectacular car and as always awesome work from you bringing it in to the glorious condition it deserves :thumb:


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Very impressive as usual Clark :thumb:

I think you've just helped make my mind up regarding my own car. Its due for a strip back and mild correction but this time i think i will layer Wet Diamond every wash for a few weeks and leave the Midnight sun just to see how WET and GLOSSY i can make it because that is lookin awesome!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

only just noticing this thread.. that looks superb


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

The spec on that car is unbeilveable. Matched by Pollished Bliss.


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

amazing finish... great car...


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn thats shiny!

This pic, however, is just crying out to be used in a caption competition:








"Mmmmmm, fluffffffy. ohhhhhh baby....."


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL at the Bros pic :lol:

Stunning as usual Clark, I just love these cars.

Interesting regarding the BF metal sealant, I have some and it worked wonderes on my tailpipes. I had been wondering weather I could use it on my anthracite alloys instead of the poorboys, looks like I have my answer from this thread :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

As usual, great result


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Lovely jubbly!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job there on a proper motor, did you get to drive her?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmmmmm sex! lol


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Clark, seen a few of these going about Aberdeen with the 'GTR' plates on.....

Shocking dealer prep, but as normal the end results are amazing.

ps - Did somebody mention Bros?? I was thinking more along the lines of Shane Ward. :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always Clark:thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

The word is stunning & awesome detail! :thumb:

I was wondering why you did not try your top secret product, 'Project Awesome'? As, I was just hoping when reading this thread you where going to use this as your last finale.

As the results by Ultimate Shine on the VXR8 where something, when he used this product.

PK


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely car and work mate.:thumb:


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

minted sum reflectin.


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

outstanding!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

No wonder you didn't complain about working the weekend surpeb finish as normal and somthing i guess we have come to expect from your guys:argie:,


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

After using the Wet Diamond (on Black) this weekend i can appreciate your choices, aside from the look it's so easy to use too

Nice work, oh and NKOTB called, they want their jeans back


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

nice one mate. I am really liking those exhaust pipes from the back when they are clean


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome Clark...


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Come on Clark. How about posting some max size pics of the glossy images.

Awesome work as usual. I've been waiting for you to post up one of these.

Nice work matey,

Richard


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

superb work as per usual mate:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Love that car


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

5th shot in on the afters is awsome. great stuff


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome sir!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

PK001 said:


> The word is stunning & awesome detail! :thumb:
> 
> I was wondering why you did not try your top secret product, 'Project Awesome'? As, I was just hoping when reading this thread you where going to use this as your last finale.
> 
> ...


The customer bought a full Blackfire kit a few weeks ago when he first popped out with the car... so this, combined with the ease of application of Blackfire when working by hand (our new product has to be machined on for best results) meant that Wet Diamond made most sense. :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks tremendous!!!!!!!! :argie::argie::argie:

How much would i give for this car.

Another 1st class detail mate.


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> The customer bought a full Blackfire kit a few weeks ago when he first popped out with the car... so this, combined with the ease of application of Blackfire when working by hand (our new product has to be machined on for best results) meant that Wet Diamond made most sense. :thumb:


Results of Wet Diamond do certainly show through.
Hopefully we may see your product on another detail?

Cheers
PK


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

that is a tasty motor!!! id love to drive one, let alone own one. looks something special and i bet you put a smile on alot of peoples faces!!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Absolutely fantastic work as always, Clark :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> I don't think I've said this before, but I really enjoy reading your write ups mate, so a big thanks from me personally :thumb:
> 
> (Just one thing - I know the design of this car's quite 'angular', but it's obviously got sharper panel creases than I thought - you've ripped the hell out of your jeans there, mate! :lol


Thank you mate, much appreciated 



ALANSHR said:


> Nice job there on a proper motor, did you get to drive her?


Nah, I'm sure I'll get a spin in one at some point though :thumb:



KKM said:


> Nice work Clark, seen a few of these going about Aberdeen with the 'GTR' plates on.....
> 
> Shocking dealer prep, but as normal the end results are amazing.
> 
> ...


Shut it shorty 



PK001 said:


> Results of Wet Diamond do certainly show through.
> Hopefully we may see your product on another detail?
> 
> Cheers
> PK


Probably 

Thanks for all the feedback and comments folks - and leave my jeans alone :lol:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

stunning car great job


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

awesome mate, can really appreciate the work you put in there - simply staggering

we did one last week - that paint os soooo soft its unreal. some really bad water marking too - only a heatgun would resolve the marks.

matt


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> awesome mate, can really appreciate the work you put in there - simply staggering
> 
> we did one last week - that paint os soooo soft its unreal. some really bad water marking too - only a heatgun would resolve the marks.
> 
> matt


Yeah this one had some bad water marks on the spoiler and bootlid too, quite a common thing with them apparantly!

I was meant to give you a phone today but ran out of time, will hopefully manage to give you a buzz tomoro as I need to pick your brains


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

this is my favorite car at the moment and you have done an awesome job on it clark !

oym, is the heat gun just to soften up the paint enough for the marks to be polished out ? thanks


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Clark said:


> Yeah this one had some bad water marks on the spoiler and bootlid too, quite a common thing with them apparantly!
> 
> I was meant to give you a phone today but ran out of time, will hopefully manage to give you a buzz tomoro as I need to pick your brains


well considering the amount of times ive picked your brains mate i do owe you a few. feel free whenever suits - straightforward day tomorrow


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> well considering the amount of times ive picked your brains mate i do owe you a few. feel free whenever suits - straightforward day tomorrow


Not for me it isnt so it may be in the evening :lol:


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> awesome mate, can really appreciate the work you put in there - simply staggering
> 
> we did one last week - that paint os soooo soft its unreal. some really bad water marking too - only a heatgun would resolve the marks.
> 
> matt


Can I ask, what you do with the heat gun, to remove water marks..

Thanks...


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Amos said:


> Can I ask, what you do with the heat gun, to remove water marks..
> 
> Thanks...


sure, but dont confuse this with water spotting ie calcified deposits.

the marks looked like a grey patch (on the black) as if it was a sanding mark, and looked like it was under the paint. The heat gun was used to gently remove the stain. after around 30 seconds it faded to nothing. a bit like drying a patch of water on a cloth.

hope that helps 

matt


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> sure, but dont confuse this with water spotting ie calcified deposits.
> 
> the marks looked like a grey patch (on the black) as if it was a sanding mark, and looked like it was under the paint. The heat gun was used to gently remove the stain. after around 30 seconds it faded to nothing. a bit like drying a patch of water on a cloth.
> 
> ...


Interesting, Matt :thumb: I guess this is a bit like some similar looking 'blotches' I occasionally get if water beads have been sat on the car for a prolonged period. When they're removed you can see 'echoes' of where they've been (again looks 'under' the clear coat) and nothing removes them, yet after a few minutes in the sun they're gone. Always wondered what causes this.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning.... considering it was a "qucik" correction detail... imagine what you could have achieved with more time !

Mental.


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

Superb Results! i wish i was as good as u


----------



## GTR_Skyline (Feb 9, 2009)

Superb work....were you at all impressed with the factory paint finish ? Nissan say they do special things for the paint finish...when I saw the dark metal grey in the flesh, it was one of the best factory paint jobs I have ever seen. Thanks


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

THat is truly stunning :thumb:


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome car, great detail!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Its been said already, but my first thoughts were..........Stunning !!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GTR_Skyline said:


> Superb work....were you at all impressed with the factory paint finish ? Nissan say they do special things for the paint finish...when I saw the dark metal grey in the flesh, it was one of the best factory paint jobs I have ever seen. Thanks


it was ok but nothing special in my opinion, was still pretty orange peely in places, particularly the back bumper...


----------



## 10 ft man (Feb 6, 2009)

beautiful finish there!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

excellent work, stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## MRC (May 7, 2009)

Awesome detail on awesome car.:thumb: Tremndous reflections.


----------

